# just weighed my R32GTR



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

well just before i take it off the road to get it ready for its next MOT

i thought i'd find out how heavy she is......
with empty boot and low on fuel....

without Driver (ME) 1470kg
with.... Driver ( ME Again..) 1560 kg

So using Rob's Chart (thanks Rob :thumbsup: ) to get into the 10's I'd need about 650 BHP


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

i don't want a striped out Race car .....

but i'm looking at saving weight on things like boot lid & spoiler looking at striping about
100 kg off the car & about 15 kg off me lol

would like carbon fibre doors and rear 1/4's too ( when my 6 numbers come up )


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I suppose you could dump the entire air con system and all of the HICAS system too. That's free and should save you some considerable weight I would've guessed.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Complete hicas system on the 32 inc lines etc will save you about 25 kilos and the aircon complete inc the condensor in the dash idd say about 15 kg :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'll have some +70mm wide body R32 GTR carbon rear guards soon if you need some, I have the moulds done and the first products will be ready shortly.

Rob


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'll have some +70mm wide body R32 GTR carbon rear guards soon if you need some, I have the moulds done and the first products will be ready shortly.
> 
> Rob


not sure about the wide rear 1/4's some how just make it look toooooo wide and un-balanced as a whole

when i was looking at buying one i was going all out to put a body kit etc to make it better more individual ...

but the longer i had it the more perfect and balanced it looked as Nissan made it....

So now my thoughts are try to do it how Nismo would do a R32GTR in 2010
more agressive but subtle and purposeful just a little more 2010 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'll have some +70mm wide body R32 GTR carbon rear guards soon if you need some, I have the moulds done and the first products will be ready shortly.
> 
> Rob


Rob....You have all the cool toys!:clap:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

ditch the standard seats for brides saves over 24kg

swap the rear windows for lexan saves weight and lowers your c of g :thumbsup:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

gavman said:


> ditch the standard seats for brides saves over 24kg
> 
> swap the rear windows for lexan saves weight and lowers your c of g :thumbsup:


How scatch reistant is Lexan and whats the weight saving over the 3 windows ?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i wouldn't recommend the window slider option due to the inevitable scratching as it's pushed back and forth. i've reverted to the original electric openers and this works fine

i never actually weighed the glass as it came out; i suggest you ask adam (kindness). but the gains were significant, especially combined with the grp doors


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

mambastu said:


> How scatch reistant is Lexan and whats the weight saving over the 3 windows ?


Its not that good really, especially for a street car, we usually get 1 or 2 seasons from a set of windows when used for around 40 days over that period.

They are a prick when you have to put different meeting sponsers stickers on and off all the time and you have to be very carefull what you use to clean them or they go cloudy.

Weight savings for a rear window and 2 door windows I would estimate at around 15kg but others may be able to confirm exactly.

Rob


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi guys how accurate is that table there? anyone is withing matching numbers there?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, I am probably around the 550/600 whp area.
And on a full weight R32 GTR, I done a 11.3 @ 129mph

So trap speeds seems about right, and the ET is crap but that is mainly due to the organic lump (me) that is sitting behind the wheel.


----------



## marknjayne (Jan 8, 2005)

Nocturnal said:


> Well, I am probably around the 550/600 whp area.
> And on a full weight R32 GTR, I done a 11.3 @ 129mph
> 
> So trap speeds seems about right, and the ET is crap but that is mainly due to the organic lump (me) that is sitting behind the wheel.


yeh the ET seems optimistic lol but the speeds seem very realistic


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'll have some +70mm wide body R32 GTR carbon rear guards soon if you need some, I have the moulds done and the first products will be ready shortly.
> 
> Rob



Hey there, I'd love to see some pics please? Would you have any? Also what sort of prices would you be looking at?

Cheers


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

any more weight/ETs/hp anyone can post so we can compare??!!!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

1750kg 10.76 @ 126mph 550-600 whp seems about right but you need to be pretty good on the launch and gear changes.

1770kg (with spare wheel and jack in) 11.55 @ 116mph at TOTB off a 1.66 sixty ft after recording 560bhp 475 lbft at the flywheel at 1 bar the night before seems pretty accurate whp wise according to the table but I did have a missfire too...


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

aprox 1450kg with driver
570bhp (fly), 490-500whp
11.00 at 131mph
1.6 60ft


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

today I scaled my r32gtr, 1380kg without driver.
I was really hoping for less, of course I got a lot to change and or eliminate to reduce my weight furthermore... I want to reach the 1200kg zone.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Using the table with the last 1/4mile I did and the cars spec/weight at the time

570bhp (490-500awhp) - 1440kg (1350kg + 90kg driver) = 11.0 at 131mph with a 1.6 60ft

Going by the table 10.4ish and 128ish

The car has now lost more weight but gained it with a bigger/better cage. And now can run upto about 600awhp fuel permitting. Going by the table it should do a 9 LOL

Its running GRP rear arches, GRP doors and boot lid, tiny carbon wing mirrors. Plastic windows, no heating, no aircon, no HICAS, 2 lightweight buckets.

BUT its running a full weld in multipoint cage, 5l fire system, 3l extra oil, 10" wide wheels and tyres. Big external swirl pot and 2 extra fuel pumps.

I've made a thread about R32 weight loss - have a searh for it.

Doors and seats were a huge saving.
HICAS and AC a free saving as we never used them (hicas never wanted to use  )

Heating - not remove if a road car
Plastic Windows - I wouldnt bother if its a road car


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I was just about to say that you had make a weight loss thread Adam but you have already beat me to it.

Table is very good for an estimate, but get your car on the 1/4 mile and see how well you get on.

For me the table is spot on. I have run a 12.2 with a realy bad bogged start, 2.4 sec 60ft!. My trap was about 123mph + On my other attempts I ran 1.8 sec 60fts but my IC piping kept popping off ruining my runs.

My R32 GTR is 435bhp and will weigh 1600-1650kg with me and fuel. I hope to get back on the 1/4 realy soon and aim for that 11.1 quoted in the table.

As for losing weight. Go with one very light weight seat, smallest diameter wheels and the lightest you can find, carbon or frp boot with no wing. Other bits if you want to get more involved are A/C and HICAS removal.
Its also not to difficult to remove and replace the interior panels etc, that will save you 10kg. The rest I have mentioned will save 80-100kg.
Check Adams guide as he has weighed alot of items.

Baz


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

With my chart, you really need to go off the mph you get on a 1/4 mile if your wanting a pretty acurate indication of whp. 

Your not going to get near the "possible" ET in a street based GTR unless its a near stock one.

In a drag chassis with a real good 60ft, the ETs and mph match up real well to actual whp.

Ludders Drag-r for example at 1740kg ran 155-156mph and the 1100-1150whp is correct, he'll never get near 8.6 to 8.7 in that car due to the chassis, transmission and 60ft times but with the 240z for example at 1350kg and 1200-1250whp and 1.2 60fts we ran right on 7.8s @ 177mph which is bang on for the chart.

With the FED at 7.2s and 186mph we are only using an average of 1000whp which matches up perfectly for the average boost we are running. 

Rob


----------

